# Suggestions needed for simple 'romantic' ideas for 25th Anniversary



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 19, 2007)

As a MALE, I qualify as not being enough in touch with the 'romantic' needs of the FEMALE.

I have an upcoming 25th Anniversary next month, and I have already spoken to my darling wife.  I have few expectations for that week or night, though I know she will buy me some gifts.  In return, I was thinking of getting her a nice card, some flowers or a gift, a dinner date, or something like that.  

Well, following our discussion, I realize that will apparently result in me not being 'romantic enough'.  I understand her to be saying that it doesn't have to be BIG things, but I emphasize the word 'romantic'.  I remember once when she was hurried, and I ironed her work uniforms, and she said it was one of the most 'romantic' things I had ever done.  That truly surprised me that it was considered 'romantic'----ladies, was it??

So, now I need some female help.
I have a couple of very small gifts, and I was thinking of things like 25 roses on the day, or perhaps a small gift each day for 25 days (I'd have to begin with TOMORROW).

I suspect I need help, but I'd like to think I'm on the right path---at least I'm not going to forget the date, do nothing, etc.  

I make dinner EVERY night already, so to suggest that I cook supper is not a good suggestion. My wife generally buys things that she needs, so I'd need some unique ideas to purchase.  And, she gets a massage monthly, so she will be a little tougher than most to come up with some ideas like that for.

I would REALLY appreciate some simple 'ROMANTIC' suggestions.  (FYI---we have no children.)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## suesam (Oct 19, 2007)

One thing I have always loved that my husband does is leave me notes. He leaves me notes in my shower, my car, my book I am reading, my pillow, etc. I like those better than an expensive, nice card. 
I have always dreamt of him planning a weekend getaway that I do not know anything about and do not have to plan at all. I think that would be awesome. 
One time he got me diamond earrings that have "I love you" engraved on them. That worked really well. Definitely something I would NEVER buy myself. You can only see the engraving under a microscope but they are definitely a treasure to me. 

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2007)

If you wife likes jewelry, I think an eternity ring is very nice for a major anniversary.  It can be worn along side her existing wedding band/engagement ring.  My husband got me one when I was facing major surgery and it's my all-time favorite gift from him.  Mine is similar to the one in this picture.


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 19, 2007)

If possible, recreate either your first date, or the date where you proposed.  If it was an inexpensive first date, follow it up with a nice trinket (ie: jewlery) at the end of the meal, with a nice card.  Extra points you make the card.

What is romantic is different to different people.  The most romantic thing, to me, that my husband ever did:

When I was a new mom, and was sooo tired I thought I was going to die from sleep deprivation, I fell asleep on the couch.  I woke up because I heard a strange sound.  I followed it upstairs to the closet in the master bedroom.  There I found my husband, with our son held against his shoulder.  He was crying into my husband's shoulder, because he was hungry.  My husband was crooning "Shhh.  Mommy is tired and she needs to get some sleep."  I still get mushy when thinking about it, and he is almost 18!  This did not cost him a thing but it is the one thing I remember vividly.

Good luck!


----------



## bobcat (Oct 19, 2007)

jlr10 said:


> If possible, recreate either your first date, or the date where you proposed.  If it was an inexpensive first date, follow it up with a nice trinket (ie: jewlery) at the end of the meal, with a nice card.  Extra points you make the card.
> 
> What is romantic is different to different people.  The most romantic thing, to me, that my husband ever did:
> 
> ...


Go away for a nice weekend. Give her some time at a spa on the same weekend and go out for a nice meal. Have flowers and wine in the room and play some nice music. The next day serve her breakfast in bed and make sure you place a rose on the tray. On the way home stop fpr a nice lunch and a walk. Hand her a card with a house cleaning as a gift. This is good for a get out of the doghouse for one year. Good luck.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 19, 2007)

Or...let's see. Simplest is best, isn't it? Women, would you agree with me? It's the thoughtful things that make you happiest, right?

So the little notes are a great idea, I would LOVE little notes. I saved a note from my DH in my wallet for many many years. 

One of the notes could have a little box of chocolates, too. 

You could spend the evening at a nice hotel or go for a long walk. You could do something kind of touristy in your area--once DH and I went on a night-time Circle Line cruise around Manhattan, and that was very romantic, despite the huge crowd of tourists (the tour guide told us all kinds of weird, untrue things, but even that was kind of funny). I guess you're near Dallas--what do tourists do in Dallas? 

Make a nice frozen drink if it's a hot evening and sit outside and talk. 

Rent a limo for the evening or just go and visit some nice places and look at views. 

Still thinking, hmmm.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 19, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Well, following our discussion, I realize that will apparently result in me not being 'romantic enough'.  I understand her to be saying that it doesn't have to be BIG things, but I emphasize the word 'romantic'.  I remember once when she was hurried, and I ironed her work uniforms, and she said it was one of the most 'romantic' things I had ever done.  That truly surprised me that it was considered 'romantic'----ladies, was it??
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat



Absolutely! Why, because she didn't ask you to do it. It meant that you cared and wanted to help. It's really hard to explain it in words. It's a feeling!

Can you remember anything that she might have said, "Oh, I'd love to have something like that one day". A book or a painting perhaps? I like the idea of planning a surprise 2-3 day trip to a very nice B&B. Pack her bag and pick her up from work and off you go. Of course, don't forget the card and that lovely eternity band. :whoopie:


----------



## Lawlar (Oct 19, 2007)

*A few modest suggestions from a Cowboy fan*

Pat: Congratulations on your 25th anniversary.  That is very special indeed.
	Well, I’m not a woman, but I do think I have learned a few tricks on how to be romantic (I’ve been married four times, so I’ve had lots of practice!).
	The current marriage has been wonderful.  For our wedding I hired a helicopter in Maui to fly us into the rain forest, with a minister, where we got married, with the pilot as our witness.  For our tenth anniversary, I took her back to the same room at the Hana hotel (overlooking the ocean) where we spent our honeymoon.  [Anyone looking for marriage ideas might take note.]
	My suggestions are to repeat something that happened when you first met or got married.  Take her to the same hotel or restaurant.  Getting away from the house is always a good idea, it can be a simple restaurant that specializes is something she likes, or a fancy place with candlelight and champagne – it all works.  A theater play, musical or concert always work.  Or take her somewhere outdoors and have a picnic.  
	Then again, you might forget all this romantic nonsense and just fly her to Dallas where she can watch a Cowboys game with you at the stadium – that’s an anniversary you will never forget!
Larry


----------



## Moosie (Oct 19, 2007)

Take her to a Patriot's game!!:hysterical:  

Well, maybe SHE would like it!

Sorry, it has been a long day and I'm getting too silly.

How about Ogunquit for a nice walk on the beach, as I see you live in ME, but you could be far away from there too.

Just the little thoughtful things are so nice,  since you do the cooking how about some extra special presentations.

If she likes chicken, taken a boneless chicken breast, if you cut through the bottom end, you can actually make it look like a heart after yousort of spread it out a bit.

Does that help at all.

Please Mr Cowboy, forgive my first sentence.  But please tell me you are a Redsox fan?

Okay I'm going away now.  Goodnight all.


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 19, 2007)

The most romantic thing my husband ever did for me was shortly after we got married he gave me one of his checks.  It was made payable to me, dated "forever", on the amount it said "one heart and soul" and on the note part it said "love for my wife".  I have it framed and I look at it every day I get dressed and thank my lucky stars what a great guy I landed.  Honestly, he could spend a thousand dollars buying me something and it wouldn't mean a thing compared to that sweet gesture.  
When my husband worries about me, does little things to treat me kind, or holds my hand in public or hugs me in public, those are the things I cherish..not the things he buys for me.  
It is already obvious your wife is very lucky because you care enough to try and find a special gift for your anniversary.  The most special gift of all will come from your heart, not your wallet.  The best gift will make your wife feel adored, cherished, beautiful and loved.  I can't think of anything you can "buy" that will do that for her more than something you can do.  Some others might think this is a cheesy idea but what about an ad in the paper with a picture of your wedding day and a current picture with a note that says how happy you are to be sharing your life with her and you look forward to the next 25.  It's like sending a woman flowers - it's more special if you send it to her work instead of her home, so that everyone sees.  I'm not sure why it's more special like that but we women are wierd like that


----------



## ladycody (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm all for notes...and little things that show he thinks of me.  One of the sweetest things my husband has ever done had nothing to do with an anniversary.  We were moving across the country (from MA to OR) and he had to leave 3 weeks before us due to his job.  On the day before I was leaving with the kids to start the long trip to OR (which I told him I expected to take 9 days with the two little ones)...I got 9 roses and a note.  The note said "A rose for every day until I see you again....I miss you."  That note's still in my wallet.

ANYTHING that comes from your heart and shows that you've been thinking about her...really thinking...will turn her to mush.


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 20, 2007)

Another thing my husband did, which cost him nothing (he really is a sweetheart!) was the year he made me wrapping paper for a gift.  Starting with white butcher paper he drew small pictures and put in titles of the things we had done and places we had gone together while dating.  I don't remember what the gift was, but I still have the wrapping paper, with all the cards he has sent me over the years.

Another thing you can do, if you haven't already, write her a love letter.  Tell her about the first time you met, when you first realized that she was the one for you, and how you have grown in your relationship.  (yes I have one of those too, with the wrapping paper!)

But for day to day romance, do things that make her feel loved and cared for:  Bring her a cool drink on a hot day, a warm blanket on a cool day,  put a love note on her pillow, send her a card at work (bonus points are always earned by letting others see how lucky she was when she married you,)  pick up her favorite treat when you are at the store, make her coffee and bring it to her when she wakes up,  buy her something small, silly, and unexpected and say "Happy Buy Your Wife a Present Day!", wash her car for her, *listen *to her talk about day without offerring suggestions of how to fix the things that bothered her, offer her the remote during the Big Game, or if she likes the game watch it with her while snuggling, sit through a chick flick with her and don't laugh if she crys, give time alone (sometimes we all need that) or encourage her to go to lunch with her friends and have a great time, leave the light on in the garage when she is out at night so she knows you are waiting for her to come home safe and sound.

A story I once heard:  A woman was dating 2 men and both wanted to marry her.  After consideration she chose one.  When ask why she chose one over the other her answer was "With the first one I felt like I was with the best looking, smartest, and most interesting person in the world.  The second one  made me feel like he felt he was with the best looking, smartest, most interesting person in the world."


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 20, 2007)

Moosie said:


> Please Mr Cowboy, forgive my first sentence.  But please tell me you are a Redsox fan?



Yes I am a Red Sox fan---through and through!!!
(They are my 2nd favorite sports team.)
I hope Schilling and the gang have it for Saturday night!!

To everyone who is trying to help me with this thread---please keep the ideas flowing.  You've been GREAT, I'm trying to put together all the suggestions to come up with some things.

But, by all means, MORE suggestions are welcomed----I need alot of help!!!

Pat


----------



## Glynda (Oct 20, 2007)

*25th*

On our 25th, hubby told me he'd pick me up after work to go out to dinner.  When we got to the restaurant, I discovered that he had reserved a room just for us, had already been there, decorated it and placed a wrapped package (gold bracelet) in the middle of the table.  Our 30th was a cruise to Greece, 35th a cruise to Alaska...40th is next August.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 20, 2007)

*card*

In the note vein,  make a card with the computer.  I made one with the kids pictures and a very sappy sentiment.  Of course we also went to Hawaii for our 25th so I had no real pressure at that point.

Wayne


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 20, 2007)

I recall someone on this list earlier requesting ideas for great love songs, because they were planning to create their own CD with a compilation of songs for their wife.

If she enjoys music, you could do something similar - create a CD with some of her favorite songs, or songs that somehow are linked to some favorite times in your marriage.  Or you could get her an I-Pod, and pre-load it with these, set up in a special "collection" labeled with a clever name.

I get together with friends from high school (from more than 30 years ago), and one of my friends created a CD that had the songs that were #1 on each of our 18th birthdays.  It was fun to remember the music that was popular throughout that year.

Maybe you could do a compilation of the #1 songs from each of your 25 anniversary dates.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 20, 2007)

I LOOOOOVE the wrapping paper idea!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 20, 2007)

*Surprise hotel stay*

For one of our anniversaires, hubby took me out to a really nice expensive restaurant.  When we left, he drove to expensive hotel where he had prepacked my suitcase, checked in and had roses waiting.   He'd even cancelled something I was supposed to do the next day for me.  I really loved that anniversary. 

nancy

ps.  I'm the one that usually makes all the reservations, so this was different for him to do it.


----------



## sandesurf (Oct 20, 2007)

25 is a big one. Don't skimp. I liked the anniversary ring suggestion. It doesn't have to break the bank and make sure you give it in a romantic way. Very important! Are you listening?! My husband has bought some nice things in our 27 yrs. but still has no idea how to "give" them. Once he gave me a stuffed bear holding a little heart. I got excited thinking, "Wow, he put the gift in the heart!" Wrong... it was still in the bag it came in, from Zales. He handed it to me in our bedroom, with kids home. What goes through guys heads?! We live minutes from the beach. I always think how romantic to be at the beach and receive a gift like that. Even if we were just sitting in the car...alone!
Congratulations on 25! We spent it at Ko'Olina!
p.s. the most romantic thing my husband ever did was the one and ONLY time he has ever "surprised" me (Our 20 yr.) We were in wine country (my planning, as usual) but when we went to the parking lot to get in our car there was a white stretch limo. waiting for us!! The other surprise was our best friends inside, waiting.  
Okay, sorry for going off like that. Good luck and let us know what you did!


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cruise*

If you have never been on a cruise, take her on a 3 or 4 day and if you have cruised before go again but go for the gusto.  I know nothing makes my wife happier than time away from cooking, cleaning, kids problems and she loves to travel.  Pick the right cruise and do it in luxury.
Bart


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 21, 2007)

*More ideas Pat!*

Who ever you call let them know it is a 25th anniversary present.

NYC for the weekend-take Amtrak and a must is a Carriage ride in Central Park and tickets to a Broadway show.

Hudson Valley Wine Country in NY

A champagne Hot air balloon ride-nice time of year for this and very special.
http://1800skyride.com/HotAirBalloons/Maine/contact.html

If you're from Maine-a short ride away is exciting and very romantic Quebec or Montreal- Tuggers,Triple AAA or a local agency can help you plan this. 

NH has many Grand Hotels-Balsams, MT Washington and oh yes the romantic Wentworth by the Sea. There are spas on site.

http://www.theheartofnewengland.com/travel/nh/grand-hotels.html

 Bermuda-only 2 hrs from Logan airport. 3-4 days is plenty of time to see the island.

It's the thought behind the planning and surprising her. Pack a bag and do not tell her where you are taking her. Leave notes with clues for her with a single rose on her pillow every day for a week.


BTW- ironing her uniforms is romantic and so is asking us for ideas to help you make the day special for her..it's the thought and effort. Anyone can buy a present in a store.

My husband made one of my birthdays particularly stand out from all the rest because of the effort and thought behind it. He is not the planner I am so special celebrations are not easy for him either.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 21, 2007)

I never mentioned that we don't have any vacation time left for an extended trip to celebrate.

And, since the actual day (Nov 13) is on a Tuesday, we will both be working.

(We did take a recent trip to Vegas, that was part working trip/part leisure and a celebration for our 25th ---but the hints have come that more is needed.)

My wheels are still turning, I'll be 'copying' some of the ideas so far----but I don't think I have the full solution yet!!

So, by all means, EDUCATE ME!!!,
Pat


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope your lady is doing something special for you to - you sound like a husband who deserves it since for 25 years you have been her loving husband also.  
My husband and I are like naughty kids - we always buy ourselves a big item together that we'll both like but we seem to buy it 2-3 months early and then say, "well this is for our anniversary!" (timeshare, tandem bike, big screen t.v.)  Then we have a nice dinner alone on the night of.  

Hey, that's a thought - how about a tandem bike you guys can take romantic rides on together?  Actually since we bought the tandem bike we have since bought one of those bikes that you sit side-by-side instead of one behind the other (I got really lucky and was able to buy it resale from a co-worker-it's fantastic!)  Anyway, it's a really nice way to spend time together exercising on beautiful days.  I really actually enjoy the side-by-side much better than the tandem because on the tandem it was difficult to talk and all I saw was my husband's back.  The side-by-side bike I'm talking about is called a Surrey, by the way-it's the ones you see for rent at beachside resorts or large parks.  On that train of thought, how about a membership to something you guys can enjoy together (yoga lessons, cooking classes, ballroom dance).  What a great way to celebrate 25 years - by adding a fun activity to learn together.  I still don't think it's about spending a lot of $$ - any joe, jack or harry can drop $ to buy jewelry in 10 minutes.  Here you are "spending" your time finding the perfect gift - that is priceless.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 21, 2007)

Pat.
Do you both have the weekend free...it's Veteran's Day weekend. Not every company has the day off. DH does not, I do.

Here's what we did last year for our anniversary and it was fun. Michele Topor's Tour of the North End in Boston. Could you do an overnight. We did the three hour tour. It's the history and food of Italy and you meet the shop owners. Very interesting and different and you can book these things online. 

Print it out and design your own card like an invitation.

http://northendmarkettours.com/html/markettours/markettours.html


If not Hot Air Balloon is a one day thing

Dance Lessons,does she watch Dance With the Stars?

Cooking Lessons-Williams Sonoma gives them, Culinary Institute has them

Spa- Couples Massage

Blue Man Group tickets

Concert tickets

Cirque de Soliel -if there is a troup performing near you

Tickets to Wang's Radio City Christmas Show in Boston

Tickets to the Boston Pops Christmas Concert

Many community colleges have special classes (cooking/art/yoga/dancing)that you may enjoy learning something new together-look online


----------



## RonB (Oct 21, 2007)

For our 25th, I made a cd of songs that told the story of our relationship - I asked here for ideas for songs. The first was "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face", (or something close to that), and I ended with "When I'm 64". 
Ron
PS: she still has the cd almost 7 years later....


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 22, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> I hope your lady is doing something special for you to - you sound like a husband who deserves it since for 25 years you have been her loving husband also.



Thanks.

Oh I suspect she has purchased a few Dallas Cowboys theme gifts for me.  The thing is, I REALLY don't need to have gifts, etc. for the day.

I would be alot better off if she would buy what SHE wants for herself.  That's where the rub is---I think most of us that are a MALE would agree.

BUT, the FEMALE likes to give, and also receive the romantic things.

I still don't have this solved yet!!! 

Pat


----------



## jme (Oct 22, 2007)

*for OUR 25th....*

I'm not the female, but here goes.....

For OUR 25th, which is still coming up in December, I'm planning a week in NYC for Christmas...actually the week before Christmas, and it's all still a surprise. She knows nothing! I'll leave little hints under (& even ON) our tree next month, like hints about NYC landmarks, etc. (but not too obvious!),  and will break the news slowly with the clues, which hopefully will lead to HER discovering the trip herself... 

I've  already had an ornament, an old-fashioned round colored ball, personalized with "Christmas in New York City, 2007" painted on it, with glitter for snowflakes added tastefully....'course, that's the last and final clue! I'll place it on the tree secretly the day before the secret ends. I guess the final clue is that something special is ON the tree. 

.....THEN, she'll have about 3 weeks to get excited & dream before we go...I've already bought tickets to TWO B/W shows, front & center, and have dinner reservations atop the Rockefeller Center restaurant famous from a movie (the window table looks out over the city and the Empire State Bldg is most prominent). 

Here's my only dilemma.....should I at some point, at that dinner table,  give her a little gift from Tiffany's----OR, should I give her a note that someone from Tiffany's has called us to pick up "something" the next day, and we'll go in and let HER pick it out! (Do you think she'll want to go?) i can't decide which to do-----probably the gift at the table would be more romantic, but GOING to Tiffany's BEFOREHAND would be difficult!!! Plus an open invitation to Tiffany's is probably a girl's dream! 

Anyway, that's my anniversary thing..........So, obviously, I decided that a most memorable surprise is the way to go...and all the little things, like sweet notes , etc. can also be a part of it....but it's the trip that will forever remain.....We'll ice skate in Rock. Cntr, walk in Central Park, have a hotdog on the street , window shop, and do other romantic things.....really the sky's the limit in NYC!!! Good luck yourself....jme


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 22, 2007)

Your plans sound lovely and I'm sure your wife will be extremely happy.

As for whether to buy something beforehand or have her go with you only you know the answer to that.  If she is very particular she would probably want to pick it out herself.  If she is more sentimental than particular then she'd probably be disappointed if you didn't buy it and present it to her at your special dinner.  Some women are very hard to please and other's not so much so you just need to decide which is more important for your wife - the actual jewelry or the romantic presentation?

I once worked for a female who on her first birthday after getting married returned the flowers her new groom sent to the office for her ("they weren't fresh enough") and returned the expensive purse he bought her.  The next day at work all she did was complain about how bad her birthday dinner was.  Yikes!  (Now see if I was her husband I certainly wouldn't have stuck around for the next birthday! How would you like to be married to that for 25 years!)


----------



## sandesurf (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG, jme, are you for real? You rock!
Congratulations on 25 and mostly on your very clever ideas! 
Enjoy!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 22, 2007)

When we were just married we were invited to a Halloween party and I couldn't think of a really great costume.  My husband surprised me by renting gorilla suits for us (he's kind of an unusual guy!) and we were the hit of the party.  I was touched that he would go to the trouble and expense of doing that for me. I thought THAT was very romantic.

For my husbands 50th birthday I got together a bunch of pictures of us thru the years and had it put to the song "Still The One" by the band Orleans on a DVD. Goggle the words, you might find they are appropriate for you too.  We still like to watch that DVD together, even though my kids are sick of it!

Good Luck!
Gayle


----------



## m61376 (Oct 23, 2007)

Go through all your old photos and make a collage out of special moments in your life together. You'll enjoy the memories doing it and then you can share them again with her. You could even have them made into a picture book if you wanted.

Whatever you decide I'm sure will be special, because you are giving it a lot of thought.

Congrats on your 25th!

and- jme- congrats on yours- hope you have a wonderful time in NY! BTW- the "Tiffany's" name is important to a lot of people, but check out the prices on their site so you know what to expect. I love jewelry, but would rather shop other places in NY for much better value...of course, there is a certain romance to Tiffany's.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 23, 2007)

. . .also jme,  while your ideas are wonderful and romantic, i have to ask that you stop posting them publicly!  You are so making the rest of us "Flowers and Dinner" guys look bad!:annoyed:


----------



## jme (Oct 23, 2007)

m61376 said:


> I love jewelry, but would rather shop other places in NY for much better value...of course, there is a certain romance to Tiffany's.



OK, then....maybe we'll just have "breakfast at Tiffany's" .....followed by a horse and buggy ride thru Central Park.....


jme


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 23, 2007)

Marty
And I thought you only knew the best spots on Hilton Head. What a great trip you planned for your bride. Do take the carriage ride,at night it's very beautiful.


----------



## andrea t (Oct 23, 2007)

.  There I found my husband, with our son held against his shoulder.  He was crying into my husband's shoulder, because he was hungry.  My husband was crooning "Shhh.  Mommy is tired and she needs to get some sleep." 
Good luck![/QUOTE]

Wow, That made me cry!


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2007)

gsturtz said:


> . . .also jme,  while your ideas are wonderful and romantic, i have to ask that you stop posting them publicly!  You are so making the rest of us "Flowers and Dinner" guys look bad!:annoyed:



Hey. I get the message, and I totally understand, BUT....

there's just something (akin to EMPTINESS) that I feel when I open the trash can "5 days after" and see those dozen DEAD roses. It's like I didn't do enough to make them last......so hence the trip.....and it could be a 2-nighter in a cabin somewhere...doesn't have to be BIG or expensive. 

BTW, we just returned from a 4-nighter in a cabin in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge last weekend. It was heavenly, and wasn't even a special occasion, except FALL . see www.thepreserveresort.com.  AMAZING cabins!   jme

{P.S.  I still contend that the most wonderful & romantic getaway weekend, or a 2-night stay anytime, is found at the 
Grove Park Inn in Asheville, N.C.---an easy drive for most (see www.groveparkinn.com.  click "leisure" & watch pictures change) , with a halfday tour of the Biltmore House...(see www.biltmore.com.   click "visit biltmore"). }  jme


----------



## Seti (Oct 24, 2007)

If you are going to be in Central Park, try to stop by Serendipity III for a frozen hot chocolate.  It's from the romantic comedy Serendipity.


----------



## jme (Oct 24, 2007)

Seti said:


> If you are going to be in Central Park, try to stop by Serendipity III for a frozen hot chocolate.  It's from the romantic comedy Serendipity.




I'll do that, and thanks...i'll report back....jme


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey---my 'thread' has been hijacked!!!  

I'm looking for simple ideas for a 25th Anniversary gift---and people have gone waaayyy off base from the topic.

Is anyone listening----I STILL NEED HELP!!!! 

Pat


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 24, 2007)

Pat,
There have been many, many ideas posted that are simple and then there are some that are getaways. You don't have much time to make CDs or the photo book if that's what you decide to do. I think we have run out of ideas ourselves. 

Any that you are leaning to? I don't think you mentioned your budget. You said you have no vacation days left.

BTW,second vote for Asheville NC, Biltmore and Grovepark Inn. I went right after Christmas 06 until New Year's. Very ,very beautiful. Marty is the one who told us about Grovepark. There was a gingerbread house contest with displays all over the Inn. There have a great breakfast buffet and a massive stone fireplace plus a spa that is incredible. We stayed at the Marriott across from the airport on rewards points but I recommend staying at GP if you can.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 25, 2007)

*The Grove Park Inn!  Wow!  Thanks for sharing!*



jme said:


> {P.S.  I still contend that the most wonderful & romantic getaway weekend, or a 2-night stay anytime, is found at the
> Grove Park Inn in Asheville, N.C.---an easy drive for most (see www.groveparkinn.com.  click "leisure" & watch pictures change) , with a halfday tour of the Biltmore House...(see www.biltmore.com.   click "visit biltmore"). }  jme



Their website is awesome!  Wow!  We also will be celebrating our 25th this Christmas Eve.  Unfortunately, we can't get away then.  We've exchanged for a Tradewinds Cruise in the BVI's in May to celebrate our anniversary; our first time away for more than a night without our sons.  This place would definitely be my choice if things don't work out as planned for the May trip.  Thank you for bringing it to the attention of those looking for a truly romantic getaway.  Man O' man!  It looks like they have everything covered!  I've got to figure out how to fit this trip in!


----------



## Seti (Oct 25, 2007)

How about a treasure hunt.  You leave clues around the house, possibly in poem form.  Each clue leads to the next one.  Yo can even have a bunch of small gifts at each clue location.  The clue could include some special thing that happened in each location, if approproate, like first kiss in the new house, etc.


----------



## Emily (Oct 25, 2007)

Pat - 

Maybe you could gather some pictures and download music that is special to her.  They have some nice digital frames that play sideshows.  If she works, she could put it on her desk, show it to her co-workers and remember your thoughtfulness for a long time.  Even if she doesn't work, I'm sure there is a place that she could place it and enjoy it.

Something like this   http://www.edgetechcorp.com/accessories/digital-picture-frame.asp


Hope you have a great anniversary.
Emily


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 25, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> Pat,
> There have been many, many ideas posted that are simple and then there are some that are getaways. You don't have much time to make CDs or the photo book if that's what you decide to do. I think we have run out of ideas ourselves.
> 
> Any that you are leaning to?



Okay, here's what I have so far (not official).

Her 'card' will be a 25 foot scroll with my VERY primitive
drawing/'artwork' highlighting some of the last 30 years (we met 5 years before we were married).

I plan to send 25 roses to her at work on that Tuesday.

An invitation to go to the jeweler (I wish this idea could be better formulated/achieved; but I am not going to try to pick out what she might not like).

(25 X 10 =)   $250 gift to The Smile Foundation, that will be 'matched'.  We often give to this charity for cleft palate
(my wife has a PASSION as a Dental Hygienist.)

I plan to make something nice for dinner, including French Onion Soup (any recipes on how to make that soup from TUGgers are appreciated!!)  Will probably have Scallops, and maybe I can make that dish heart-shaped.

A CD with songs

2 new fish (our 'kids') for our fish tank.

A few other VERY small (inexpensive) gifts, including 
"Marry Me" Ice Cream Bars.

That's it so far---thanks to all for helping me through this.

Oh my, I failed to mention----her birthday is in December.

Then there's Christmas.

December 2008 is her 50th birthday!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 25, 2007)

Pat.
Your anniversary and then the 50th. What a year! I love the Marry Me Ice Cream bars. The card,CD and roses plus dinner are all special things that take time and effort. 

Take her away for New Years for her 50th!!!

Turning 50 for me was very,very difficult and that is putting it mildly. I went away so no one would throw a party. DH brought me breakfast at the beach and a single yellow rose in a Pellagrino bottle. He arranged for our sons who live in other states talk to me via conference call and open a special card when I was on the phone with them. It was tickets to the Lion King Play,something I really wanted to see. At first I thought it was for two until the card fell off my lap. He had bought 5 tickets so our sons could go with us at Christmas,two months later. He was worried that I would mind because it was after my birthday. In fact, it was the best part of the present-being with our sons. I cried buckets that day. I still have the Pellagrino bottle.

Buying gifts and being romantic is not easy for him. This however made a really tough birthday very ,very special.


----------

